# Die dazu passt



## Verräter

Hallo:

Wie sagt man "*die dazu passt*" auf spanisch? Ich verstehe das nicht.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## kayokid

Tal vez: que viene bien con ... ¿Hay un poco contexto?


----------



## Verräter

Si : Bei der Arbeit trage ich fast immer einen Rock, eine Bluse und eine Jacke, die dazu passt.


----------



## muycuriosa

Verräter said:


> Si : Bei der Arbeit trage ich fast immer einen Rock, eine Bluse und eine Jacke, die dazu passt.


 
Hola Verräter:

Aunque no conozco la expresión espanola (puede que no vaya), te ofrezco lo que encuentro en mi diccionario: 

a juego (con)

En el trabajo llevo casi siempre una falda, una blusa y una cazadora (??) / chaqueta (???) a juego.

Ya verás si te sirve. 

Saludos.


----------



## Aurin

o "que hace juego con..."


----------



## Verräter

Ok, muchas gracias a todos, yo no encontré esa traducción en mi diccionario.

Si, la expresión "hacer juego con algo / ir a juego con algo" se refiere al verbo "conjuntar" (ropa en este caso) (zusammenstellen???).También se puede emplear informalmente el verbo "pegar" (los zapatos pegan con tu chaqueta).

Como siempre, muchas gracias muycuriosa, reescribo tu frase.


muycuriosa said:


> Hola Verräter:
> 
> En el trabajo llevo casi siempre una falda, una blusa y una chaqueta a juego con "ella" (es apropiado especificar: con la falda, blusa...).



Si hablamos de trabajo de oficina y de que llevas un conjunto para dicho trabajo, vestirás una chaqueta y no una cazadora.
Las cazadoras suelen estar hechas de cuero, tela vaquera, etc. Además se diferencian de las chaquetas porque suelen ir ajustadas a la cadera.
Digamos que una cazadora es más "bruta" y una chaqueta más elegante, aunque no siempre tiene que ser así.


----------



## iaf

Hallo!
Ja, ich würde auch *"que hace juego con.."* sagen.
Sonst auch möglich *"a tono con..."* oder direkt *"que combina con..."*.

Übrigens, _"hacer juego"_ hat nichts mit _"conjuntar"_ zu tun, sondern mit _"jugar, el juego"_, also _spielen, das Spiel_. Dagegen wäre "juntar" eher _sammeln_, _zusammentun_.

Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen weiter... 
Grüsse, iaf.


----------



## Verräter

Hallo iaf;
estoy de acuerdo con tus aportaciones.
Quizás sea que debido a mi bajo nivel de alemán no he entendido bien lo que has dicho, pero, ¿estás diciendo que "hacer juego" se refiere a "jugar"? 
Porque de ser así estás confundido o estás localizándolo en un contexto erróneo.



iaf said:


> Übrigens, _"hacer juego"_ hat nichts mit _"conjuntar"_ zu tun, sondern mit _"jugar, el juego"_, also _spielen, das Spiel_. Dagegen wäre "juntar" eher _sammeln_, _zusammentun_.
> 
> Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen weiter...
> Grüsse, iaf.



Cuando hablo de que "ir a juego" hace referencia al verbo conjuntar es porque la propia definición de este le da significado a la palabra "conjunto", hablando siempre de ropa, que es este tema. 
Conjuntar: Combinar un conjunto con armonía.
Conjunto: Juego de vestir femenino hecho generalmente con tejido de punto y compuesto de jersey y chaqueta, o también de otras prendas.
Combinar: Unir cosas diversas, de manera que formen un compuesto o agregado.

_Ella se compró un conjunto _(sustantivo)_ muy bonito_. _
Conjuntar _(verbo)_ ropa es difícil.
Logró hacer que conjuntasen _(vbo.)_ todas las prendas._

Combinar no es tan concreto como conjuntar, por eso lo considero más apropiado.
De todos modos estoy de acuerdo con que "*hacer juego con*" es la opción más apropiada.

_La chaqueta hace juego con la falda._

Por cierto, por _sammeln_ yo entiendo más bien "recoger" o "recaudar", pero como tampoco comprendo demasiado bien que es lo que quieres decir en ese párrafo, como ya he dicho, quizás no lo esté interpretando bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## iaf

¡Hola Verräter!
No hay drama con explicarlo en castellano... 

No, lo que decía era que la expresión "hacer juego con" no tiene etimológicamente nada que ver con el verbo "conjuntar". Por lo contrario en esa expresión se esconde la palabra "el juego".

¡¡Si me dijeran que se relacionan con "conjugar", entonces sí!!

Por lo demás... no hace falta enrredarse con las diferencias entre "hacer juego", "estar a tono" o combinar", ya que la expresión que propusiste para traducir es "passen zu..." - y, si vamos al caso, la traducción más apropiada es muy simple y coloquial: "pegar con" y nada más allá de eso.

Saludos, iaf.

EDIT: _"sammeln"_ es un poco más amplio que _recaudar, recoger_... por ejemplo en _"versammeln"_ - reunir(se)


----------



## Verräter

Ok, todo aclarado.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## horaceac

*que pega con*...
*que hace juego con*...
tambien se puede decir


----------

